# NAS avec Apple TV 4



## Nonath (9 Novembre 2015)

Quels sont les meilleurs NAS où l'on peut mettre Plex dedans ?


----------



## JulZ8229 (9 Novembre 2015)

Personnellement, j'ai le nas Synology 214play. Il est vraiment bien mais pas encore testé avec l'apple tv 4.


----------



## lineakd (9 Novembre 2015)

@Nonath, il y a d'autres apps sur l'apple tv 4 pour la lecture du contenu des nas que cette app plex.


----------



## Nonath (10 Novembre 2015)

Et lesquels ???
Beamer payant...


----------



## lineakd (10 Novembre 2015)

@Nonath, nastify...


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Novembre 2015)

Un Synology 214+
Avec Plex.


----------



## lineakd (11 Novembre 2015)

@stephane83, oui mais sur des vieux nas, Plex est trop gourmand.


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Novembre 2015)

Oui j'ai pas réussi à accéder depuis nastify mais bon un de mes disques durs Raid a lâché et ça vient peut être de là.


----------



## lineakd (11 Novembre 2015)

@stéthane83, si tu es en raid 1, coupe ton nas tant que tu n'as pas remplacé ton disque dur pour ne pas perdre tes données, si l'autre se met hors service.
J'ai testé sur un vieux ds210j et je n'ai aucun problème. Peut être un problème de configuration sur ton nas.


----------



## Nonath (11 Novembre 2015)

Peut on mettre q'un seul disque dur dans un NAS à 2 Baies pour commencer? 
Que pensez vous du WD My Cloud EX2100, car j'ai toujours eu des disques Western Digital et j'en suis comptant ?


----------



## lineakd (11 Novembre 2015)

@Nonath, oui mais tu perds l'intérêt du nas.
J'utilise des wd sur mon syno mais je ne connais pas ex2100.


----------



## Nonath (11 Novembre 2015)

Pour moi le nas ne me servirat pas pour faire une sauvegarde de double disque dur (Raid 0 je crois), mais un stokage donc comme les disques dur sont cher, je pourrais commencer par un 3go et dans quelques mois lui rajouter un autre 3go.

Pour le EX2100 c'est CPU double coeurs 1,3 Ghz et 1go de ram  http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/products.aspx?id=1470


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Novembre 2015)

Je me pose la question égalemment car ayant deux disques 2 To et suis tenté pour utiliser la seconde baie pour des sauvegardes de la première.
On gagne beaucoup en réactivité au niveau du Raid 0?


----------



## Nonath (11 Novembre 2015)

Quels sont les différences entre un Synology +, un j et un Play pour mettre Plex dessus?


----------



## lineakd (11 Novembre 2015)

@Nonath & stéphane83, le raid 1 est plutôt une redondance qu'une sauvegarde. C'est une simple sécurité pour tes données. Pour la sauvegarde mensuel du n'as, je me sers d'un wd de 2 to, de 2,5".
J'ai commencé avec des disques durs de 1 to chacun.
@Nonath, n'ayant eu que des nas syno mon expérience est assez limitée.
Les différences sont le prix, le processeur, la ram, etc... C'est comme les ordi mais ceux-ci sont sous Linux.
Il existe aussi d'autres marques de nas qui ont des prises hdmi et qui permettent de brancher sur une télévision ce que syno ne fait pas.
@stéphane83, j'ai choisi la sécurité des données que la vitesse de celles-ci.


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Novembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Nonath & stéphane83, le raid 1 est plutôt une redondance qu'une sauvegarde. C'est une simple sécurité pour tes données. Pour la sauvegarde mensuel du n'as, je me sers d'un wd de 2 to, de 2,5".
> J'ai commencé avec des disques durs de 1 to chacun.
> @Nonath, n'ayant eu que des nas syno mon expérience est assez limitée.
> Les différences sont le prix, le processeur, la ram, etc... C'est comme les ordi mais ceux-ci sont sous Linux.
> ...



Donc je peux utiliser la deuxième baie de manière indépendante sans RAID juste pour programmer des sauvegardes sur le disque?


----------



## lineakd (11 Novembre 2015)

@stéphane83, je ne sais pas, n'ayant pas tester. Un raid 1 permet de récupérer les données quand tu perds un disque dur à un instant t mais si tu as mis deux disques durs de 1 To dans ton nas. La capacité de ton nas sera seulement de 1 to et non de 2 to.
Comme je suis un peu parano, je me sers d'une autre sauvegarde mobile pour sauvegarder mon nas et certains encore plus paranos que moi font une sauvegarde sur le cloud.


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Novembre 2015)

Oui bien sûr le sauvegardes sont indispensables.
En fait j'ai la configuration proposée ma défaut sur mon syno en raid 0 shr. 
Je pense que je brancherai un petit disque usb au NAS pour une sauvegarde supplémentaire.


----------



## Nonath (20 Novembre 2015)

J'ai reçu mon MyCloud EX2100 de western Digital (marque que j'apprécie depuis plus de 10 ans) et je dois dire que l'installe est très facile, même avec Plex.
En ce moment en promo chez Grosbill (avec 4to) 300€ au lieu de plus de 480€
http://www.grosbill.com/4-western_d...x2100_4_to_-647362-reseaux-_sauvegarde_reseau


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Novembre 2015)

Une bombe ce Plex sur Apple TV avec NAS Syno : les chapitres sont même pris en charge!


----------



## lineakd (20 Novembre 2015)

@stéphane83, quel ds?


----------



## Nonath (20 Novembre 2015)

Par contre jusqu'a quel gros fichier ça passe, car avec des films, fichiers de 30go à 45go, il y a un peu de lag.
Peut être vient de mes connections reseau.


----------



## Nonath (20 Novembre 2015)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Une bombe ce Plex sur Apple TV avec NAS Syno : les chapitres sont même pris en charge!


Idem avec WD EX2100


----------



## Nonath (21 Novembre 2015)

Nonath a dit:


> Par contre jusqu'a quel gros fichier ça passe, car avec des films, fichiers de 30go à 45go, il y a un peu de lag.
> Peut être vient de mes connections reseau.



Enfin de compte après plusieurs essais avec mon plus gros fichier 45go et d'autres de 42go et 38go, ça viendrait du film de 30go que je mettais en boucle pour mes tests. Donc tout va bien


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Novembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @stéphane83, quel ds?


J'ai le DS 214+


----------



## Skittou (23 Novembre 2015)

Au rayon des apps pour Apple TV 4 pour décoder des AVI,MKV,etc.. en natif dans l'Apple TV, il y a http://video-explorer.com . Pour 2€. C'est pas une app parfaite, loin de là, pas super-bien finie et pas aussi bien présentée que Plex, mais ça fait le boulot, sans lags constatés chez moi, je peux streamer n'importe quel type de fichier depuis mon "vieux" Synology DS-209 de 5 ans sans problèmes! Bref, ça fait le boulot, mais sans fioritures... en attendant Infuse pour Apple TV...


----------



## lineakd (23 Novembre 2015)

@Skittou, as tu essayé l'app nastify?


----------



## Skittou (23 Novembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Skittou, as tu essayé l'app nastify?


Non, pas encore. Je vais essayer ce soir


----------



## UnAm (23 Novembre 2015)

Faut attendre Infuse je crois que ça va être bien =)


----------



## CKJBeOS (23 Novembre 2015)

NAS QNAP TS-231, DLNA via twonkyMedia intégré marche super bien avec Apple TV 4 et Infuse (je suis beta testeur) mais le DLNA ça marche surtout super bien avec plein d'autre appareils, lecteur blu-ray connecté (LG), Smart TV etc...


----------



## marc09 (23 Novembre 2015)

J'utilise PLEX sur l'AppleTv4 avec 2 NAS sans aucun problème .
Le premier est un WDMyCloud EX4 de 16 To, qui me donne entière satisfaction. Devant gérer plus de 500 films et plusieurs centaines de séries, j'ai acheté un second NAS pour augmenter la capacité de sauvegarde.
J'ai choisi un SYNOLOGY DS 1815+ avec 8 disques Red de 6 To. Simplicité d'utilisation des le départ et fonctionne parfaitement.
Nous sommes 4 à utiliser en Wifi sur des AppleTv en simultané avec un résultat excellent.
J'ai pris la précaution de mettre tous mes films et séries en mp4 car les formats iTunes ne fonctionnent pas.
Ne pas hésiter à utiliser cette avancée de l'AppleTv4


----------



## Nonath (24 Novembre 2015)

Tu as qu'a mettre aussi Plex sur ton EX4 et le problème de fichiers iTunes est résolu. Principalement mes fichiers sont MKV, TS, M2TS.


----------



## CKJBeOS (30 Novembre 2015)

UnAm a dit:


> Faut attendre Infuse je crois que ça va être bien =)


Infuse est en effet tres tres bien, il fonctionne parfaitement et lit TOUT ! et pas besoin de serveur spécifique comme plex qui tourne, un simple dlna suffit ce qui ouvre a pas mal de soft et/ou NAS ou simple serveur dlna pas cher.


----------



## squall23 (7 Février 2016)

bonsoir,

Moi j'utilise infuse sur atv4 avec un serveur WD et ça fonctionne nickel.


----------



## Shervane (18 Février 2016)

Sauf qu'infuse est à des années lumières en terme d'ergonomie et option ... Encore trop jeune ... Meme pas la base lu pas lu ... Le nombre d'épisodes encore à regarder etc ... Mais oui pas besoin d'un NAS avec ni pour Plex si on a un ordinateur 
Par contre pour Plex faut un NAS puissant comme celui que j'ai un DS 415+ ... Il faut un proc intel et non un Arm sinon le NAS est à genoux malgré ce que les marques vous disent dans leurs brochures ...


----------

